

PiJS - embedded Raspberry Pi apps, in JavaScript - yaliceme
http://meteor.com/blog/2013/05/28/pijs-embedded-raspberry-pi-apps-in-javascript

======
sarfata
Hey - I wrote pijs.io and would be happy to answer any questions or read your
comments. Feel free to post in the comments!

~~~
elsherbini
This is really exciting. Two questions:

1\. How easy is it to set up the rasberryPi to send data to an existing Meteor
app using PIJS?

2\. Any chance you are speaking at Meteor Devshop 4?

~~~
sarfata
1\. Great question. Would be a great new example. It would look something
like:

var ddp = require('ddp').new({ 'host': 'yourapp.meteor.com', 'port': 80 });
ddp.connect(function() { ddp.call("a-method", [ params ] });

And I guess that's about it ;) You might want to add a setInterval() to make
sure this gets run regularly.

2\. Unfortunately I am out of the bay area for a few months. Will be back in
september and would love to meet! Until then, we have hn comments ;)

~~~
elsherbini
This looks great. I am designing a sensor for bee hives at my university using
a rasberry pi. I am building an app that will all users to interact with the
data using d3 and crossfilter, and will display the new data coming in in real
time. I was trying to figure out how to get the Pi to talk to the meteor app,
this looks like it might be the ticket.

